# How often to feed a 6 month old?



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I use to feed him 3x a day when younger. Then he would only eat 2x a day after 4 months. Now he is 6 months, he is not interested eating in the morning or afternoon. Only once a day at night. Is this normal at this age? Or should I still try to feed him 2- Times a day? I've even tried making his meals smaller at feeding so he will eat 2 was 3 x a day but he will turn his head and walk away. So he eats all 3 meals at one time at night. I've read its not good for only once a day because of bloating. Don't know if that's true. 
Thank is advance.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

That seems extreme. I would feed 3x a day if feasible, but in my case I can only feed in the morning and at night. About 4.5 cups divided in two feedings. 

Is your dog healthy otherwise? Mine would eat 10x a day if I let him...Even 4.5 cups a day he still looks skinny....love the GSD fast metabolism.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I use to feed him 3x a day when younger. Then he would only eat 2x a day after 4 months. Now he is 6 months, he is not interested eating in the morning or afternoon. Only once a day at night. Is this normal at this age? Or should I still try to feed him 2- Times a day? I've even tried making his meals smaller at feeding so he will eat 2 was 3 x a day but he will turn his head and walk away. So he eats all 3 meals at one time at night. I've read its not good for only once a day because of bloating. Don't know if that's true.
> Thank is advance.


Diesel maybe change his food ? he might be tired of the current food.


----------



## Gib_laut (Jul 25, 2014)

I wouldn't change a dogs food every time he gets bored. That's ridiculous. 

If he is a healthy weight then don't worry about it. There are days my dog doesn't touch his food. As long as he isn't sickly then let him eat at his pace.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Isen is 6 months and eats 2x /day (5 cups)...so 2.5 cups per meal. If your trying to build food drive to have him on a schedule....try feeding him 1/2 at night when he normally eats and then add something extra to the AM meal he is not eating. Perhaps that will work. Luckily this is not something I have to worry about with Isen. I agree with above, try changing his fiid. Good luck!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

id be worried if there are days my dog don't touch his food. I guess some doesn't care enough


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

He eats 3 cups a day. Maybe a few treats and a little topper on his food. He is growing and fast. I'm taking him to the vet today to weigh him,( for my own record) Last check he was 75. He is such a picky eater. That's why I still try to feed him in the morning, after noon. Then around dinner time, I just add that last cup with the other two he wouldn't eat. (He is not on ado feed.)


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

3 cups 2x a day of puppy food until he is one year, then I go to 4 cups adult food mixed with some wet food.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Diesel maybe change his food ? he might be tired of the current food.


He probably is, he is so freaking picky. But this time, I won't change the dog food. I found out the hard way and had a few bags of food left over because he will stop eating it. Haha he is going to stick to this one or he will starve . Haha j/k


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I feed/fed my pup(s) twice a day since they were 8 weeks.. morning and evening.. 

Sometimes dogs refuse to eat because they just aren't hungry.. A lot of people seem to over feed.. As long as there's no medical condition, then, I'd not worry to much about.. Especially if he's eating one of his meals.

Is he also getting treats through out the day?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

G-burg said:


> I feed/fed my pup(s) twice a day since they were 8 weeks.. morning and evening..
> 
> Sometimes dogs refuse to eat because they just aren't hungry.. A lot of people seem to over feed.. As long as there's no medical condition, then, I'd not worry to much about.. Especially if he's eating one of his meals.
> 
> Is he also getting treats through out the day?


He gets a few ,mostly when training.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

So his weight is in. 77 pounds. So he only gain a few pounds since last week.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

On average, a GSD pup gains 2-3 lbs a month when growing. Sounds like he's getting plenty to eat.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Galathiel said:


> On average, a GSD pup gains 2-3 lbs a month when growing. Sounds like he's getting plenty to eat.


Thank you. I guess this is about the time he should slow down on weight as well.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> He probably is, he is so freaking picky. But this time, I won't change the dog food. I found out the hard way and had a few bags of food left over because he will stop eating it. Haha he is going to stick to this one or he will starve . Haha j/k


Hahah u know one good he wont be able to resist..? Fromm lamb amd lentil.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Galathiel said:


> On average, a GSD pup gains 2-3 lbs a month when growing. Sounds like he's getting plenty to eat.


2-3 lbs a month ? Or do you mean a week heheh


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

He's 6 months and weighs 77 pounds.. That's a big boy.. 

Both my adult males top out at 75.. One's 10yrs old and the other is 2-1/2..


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> 2-3 lbs a month ? Or do you mean a week heheh


At one time it was 10 pounds a week. And now it's 2-5 week. So I'm guessing he slow down now because he is 6 months or due to eating once a day. Even at once a day it is still the same amount as if I split 3times a day.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

G-burg said:


> He's 6 months and weighs 77 pounds.. That's a big boy..
> 
> Both my adult males top out at 75.. One's 10yrs old and the other is 2-1/2..


Ya he is a big Burt. To me I can't see it cause I'm with him every day. people have a had time believing me that he is still a pup. Last time I checked he was 26 inch when he was weighed in at 75. I'll have to check and see if he got a bit taller.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Athena has slowed down on her eating too. I still offer her food twice a day but she tends to not eat much until the evening. I just figured it was due to the heat and maybe her growth slowing down some. She is 6 mos. and weighed 69 pounds last weekend but her gaining has dropped like Perseus.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Oh i cant wait till mine slow down lol... He eat 4.5 cup a day 3 feeding time. My kibble cost $77 for 26 lbs bag and it doesnt even last 26 days...


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Oh i cant wait till mine slow down lol... He eat 4.5 cup a day 3 feeding time. My kibble cost $77 for 26 lbs bag and it doesnt even last 26 days...


Looks like your dog eats steak and lobsters. Hehe


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Athena has slowed down on her eating too. I still offer her food twice a day but she tends to not eat much until the evening. I just figured it was due to the heat and maybe her growth slowing down some. She is 6 mos. and weighed 69 pounds last weekend but her gaining has dropped like Perseus.


Man. I can't wait tell they are all 1 year so we can go over weight. =) just 6 more months. Haha ace you have 7 more to go =)


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Oh i cant wait till mine slow down lol... He eat 4.5 cup a day 3 feeding time. My kibble cost $77 for 26 lbs bag and it doesnt even last 26 days...


Mine was at 4.5 cups a day, now he seems to be more hungry than ever, so I'm increasing it to 5 cups. He is maintaining a condition 4 on the 1-10 scale, so as long as he stays there, I'm happy. But I have noticed an uptick in his hunger over the last week or so. I guess he is going through another growth spurt.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Mine was at 4.5 cups a day, now he seems to be more hungry than ever, so I'm increasing it to 5 cups. He is maintaining a condition 4 on the 1-10 scale, so as long as he stays there, I'm happy. But I have noticed an uptick in his hunger over the last week or so. I guess he is going through another growth spurt.


I'm guessing a growth spurt too. How old is your pup? Man my dog never had a appetite, but keeps growing.


----------



## asif (Aug 8, 2014)

hi
i might sound stupid but could you please explain how much quantity in cup(in grams)how many cups in 24 hours


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

asif said:


> hi
> i might sound stupid but could you please explain how much quantity in cup(in grams)how many cups in 24 hours


I will try to get him to eat 3 .75 cups (887.20g) a day. His food says 5 cups (( 1182g)) but he won't eat that much.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was able to get him to eat 5 cups today!! Breakfast/lunch. I added some ground beef to his food. He ate it all up and even licked the bowel. Yesterday he only ate 2 1/2 cups at night. That's why I tries the beef. He is the most picky eater ever!!! I even have to change his treats because he will like them , then hates them . =/


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Update on perseus. He has been eating 3 times a day. A total of five cups, pulse treats a day; for a week now. Gosh I hope this is not some growth spurt. He has eaten more then he ever has. Maybe it was some kinda fluck. ((Shrug shoulders))


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Man. I can't wait tell they are all 1 year so we can go over weight. =) just 6 more months. Haha ace you have 7 more to go =)


What do you mean 7 months !! its only 6 months 3 weeks and a couple days now.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> What do you mean 7 months !! its only 6 months 3 weeks and a couple days now.


HahHa


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> What do you mean 7 months !! its only 6 months 3 weeks and a couple days now.


So I went and weighted Perseus today. He is 79.2.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> So I went and weighted Perseus today. He is 79.2.


oh my goodness i need to weigh Ace too hm.. maybe tomorrow


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> oh my goodness i need to weigh Ace too hm.. maybe tomorrow


He is too big to pick up and weigh on my scale, so I have to take him to the vet and use their scale. A lot easier then picking him us, exp since he is so loooong.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

My pup at 6 months was around 45-47 pounds.. Now at 7 months he's 54 pounds. He eats about a pound and a half to two pounds of raw a day.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

G-burg said:


> My pup at 6 months was around 45-47 pounds.. Now at 7 months he's 54 pounds. He eats about a pound and a half to two pounds of raw a day.


Perseus was 54 pounds and 23 1/2 @ 19 weeks. I think my boy is a beast haha. He use to run between my legs and around me , when I got home. Now he is to tall, but thinks he still can run between my legs. Haha not going to happen.


----------

